# Masonboro Island Bay/sounds



## Slicktrick (Mar 19, 2017)

New to this forum..... 30 plus years offshore and near shore fishing from Wilmington NC .. now getting into shallow/backwater fishing in Bay/sounds behind Masonboro Island, NC. Looking to buy 14-17ft micro skiff but need advise on best size for 2 adults and gear.


----------



## Ryan Anderson (Apr 9, 2017)

My boat! Pm'ed you


----------



## jcgeiss93 (Feb 28, 2017)

If you're still in the market for a skiff I have a Shadowcast 16 coming up for sale in the next couple weeks when I get back into town. Perfect for two people! I have fished all over Wilmington with it, primarily up north in the Porter's Neck/Topsail area and Buzzards Bay and I haven't had any problems. IMO it's the perfect size for our area, floats in spit and can take a chop when the waterway gets nasty. Let me know if you're interested and I'll PM you the details. Good Luck!


----------



## Whodattiger (Apr 29, 2017)

jcgeiss93 said:


> If you're still in the market for a skiff I have a Shadowcast 16 coming up for sale in the next couple weeks when I get back into town. Perfect for two people! I have fished all over Wilmington with it, primarily up north in the Porter's Neck/Topsail area and Buzzards Bay and I haven't had any problems. IMO it's the perfect size for our area, floats in spit and can take a chop when the waterway gets nasty. Let me know if you're interested and I'll PM you the details. Good Luck!


I am. Message me please.


----------

